# coloratura runs



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

what is a "coloratura run" in opera? a example please?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

A string of notes sung rapidly in succession.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

some of those also fit's the bill


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> A string of notes sung rapidly in succession.


thank you got it!


----------

